# 0190888048 ABZOCKE



## Anonymous (5 Juni 2005)

Hi,

habe eben einen der altbekannten Gewinnanrufe bekommen.

"Sie haben garantiert 1500,- € gewonnen. Dieses Gewinnspiel hat keinen Haken usw." Ich solle für 1,86 € /min die 0190888048 anrufen und mir den Gewinn abholen. Habe die Nummer sofort der Regulierungsbehörde gemeldet.

Der Nummernvergeber ist Talkline. Ist schon traurig, dass so ein Unternehmen es nicht schafft, schwarze Schafe rauszufiltern. Das steigert nicht gerade die Glaubwürdigkeit des Konzerns. Für die Telekommunikationsunternehmen wäre es doch ein leichtes, bei allen vergebenen Rufnummern einen Testanruf zu machen und sie bei Missbrauch sofort vom Netz zu nehmen. Aber nein, die Herren scheinen andere Interessen zu verfolgen, als den gemeinen Kunden zu schützen. Eigentlich wäre das mal ein neuer Punkt für Herrn Münteferings Kapitalismus-Kritik... In jedem Fall sollte jeder der Nummern an so ein Abzocker-Unternehmen weitervermittelt ebenfalls in die Pflicht genommen werden!

Das unser tolles Rechtssystem gegen solche Abzocke offensichtlich nichts unternehmen kann, ist wirklich unsäglich!


----------



## Reducal (5 Juni 2005)

Genervter schrieb:
			
		

> In jedem Fall sollte jeder der Nummern an so ein Abzocker-Unternehmen weitervermittelt ebenfalls in die Pflicht genommen werden!


Wird es auch von der RegTP in einem ggf. eingeleiteten Owi-Verfahren. Insbesondere dann, wenn ein Missbrauch oder Betrug nachgewiesen wird und der eigentliche Verursacher nicht eindeutig festgestellt werden kann und die beteiligten Unternehmen (trotz Aufforderung zur Beendigung des Misstandes) diesen nicht unverzüglich abgestellt haben. Im Umkehrschluss bedeutet das - bei der RegTP beschweren und Misstände melden, denn nur so können diese erkannt werden.
Das mit den Testanrufen ist ja eine prima Idee, doch wie verhält es sich, wenn der Anrufer tatsächlich gewinnen sollte und das ausgerechnet dann der Tester selbst gewesen ist? Die Tücken stecken im Detail - so einfach eine "Geschäftsidee" einstampfen zu wollen, is nich!



			
				Genervter schrieb:
			
		

> Das unser tolles Rechtssystem gegen solche Abzocke offensichtlich nichts unternehmen kann, ist wirklich unsäglich!


Siehe zuvor - es gibt Möglichkeiten, doch die müssen auch fundiert angestoßen werden. Warte mal auf die Reaktion der RegTP an Dich und hake dann unter Umständen nochmal nach, wenn Du mit der Antwort nicht zufrieden bist. Außerdem könntest Du Dich ja auch mit einer Beschwerde direkt an die Talkline ID wenden und so durch ordentlichen Schriftverkehr auf einen (Deiner Meinung nach) Misstand aufmerksam machen.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (5 Juni 2005)

Gast/ Genervter schrieb:
			
		

> 0190888048 anrufen und mir den Gewinn abholen. Habe die Nummer sofort der Regulierungsbehörde gemeldet. Der Nummernvergeber ist Talkline.


"Meines Wissens" ist die Nummer folgendem Unternehmen zugeordnet:



> Dienstekennzahl  Rufnummer  Betreiber
> 190 888048 Deutsche Telekom AG
> 
> Adresse:
> ...


*(0800) 3301900* weiß noch mehr:



> Der Inhaber der von Ihnen gesuchten Kennung ist:
> 
> *Goodlines AG
> Benzstraße 2
> ...


Frag' doch bitte auch in Heppenheim nach (*per Fax oder mail, Anruf ist sinnlos!*), an wen sie die Nummer weitervermietet haben wollen und poste das Ergebnis bitte hier. Danke!

_[edit]_
Soll heißen: Schildere den Heppenheimern kurz, dass Du belästigt worden bist und frage, wie sie an Deine Nummer gekommen sind. Dann wirst Du sicherlich ein Formschreiben erhalten, in dem darauf hingewiesen wird, dass die Nummer weitervermietet worden ist. Genau dieser Verweis, d.h. an wen die Nummer (wahrscheinlich/ angeblich?) weitervermietet worden sein soll, würde mich interessieren.
_[/edit]_

P.S. *Rückfall in "alte Zeiten"?*


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juni 2005)

> P.S. Rückfall in "alte Zeiten"?



Nö, Fortsetzung eines bewährten Geschäftsmodells...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (5 Juni 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, Fortsetzung eines bewährten Geschäftsmodells...


Ich meinte das eher in Bezug auf die Nennung des/der Verantwortlichen und der Nummer, unter der man die Fa. "ereichen" kann.


----------



## Reducal (5 Juni 2005)

Interessanter Weise sind die meisten Bewegungen für den genervten "Kunden" mit Kosten verbunden und auch das ist Bestandteil des Geschäftsmodells - alle verdienen dran und keinen interessierts wahrscheinlich (außer den genervten "Kunden").


----------



## Telekomunikacja (6 Juni 2005)

Eine *"Nachzüglernummer"*?


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2005)

*kein Feedback*

Hi,

leider hat sich die Regulierungsbehörde nicht bei mir gemeldet. Ich weiß also nicht, ob die Nummer aus dem Verkehr gezogen wurde. Täglich bekomme ich außerdem weitere Anrufe mit ähnlichen Nachrichten. Und das obwohl meine Nummer nirgends verzeichnet ist und sie nur meinem engsten Bekanntenkreis bekannt ist.

Kann man solche Anrufe nicht irgendwie abstellen?

Gruß,
Genervter


----------



## KatzenHai (14 Juni 2005)

Doch, klar: 

Den Veranlasser per Klageverfahren (einstweilig vielleicht?) zur Unterlassung verpflichten. Anspruch geht glatt durch.


----------

